# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos

## innovagroperu

Somos una empresa lider en el diseño y construccion de invernaderos ,disponemos de todos los materiales,etc.
invernaderos de madera .mixtos.metalicos .metalicos automaticos  
informes en www.innovacionagricola.com 
telefono 054-342158 cel -964173112 
RPM 031988
NEXTEL -122*8699 INNOVAGROPERU@HOTMAIL.COMTemas similares: Invernaderos informaciom instalacion invernaderos IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS Invernaderos Viveros Invernaderos - Agricultura Intensiva

----------

